# KHS fat bike



## northernfatbike (Oct 27, 2016)

I did put a similar post in the fat bike catagory but will do so here also.I just bought a KHS 4 season KHS 500 fat bike and am considering putting a Bafang mid drive electric motor on it. So I was wondering if anyone knows what type of bottom bracket the bike has , there is no info on it at all that I can find and the Bafang fits a BB30, PF30 or JIS/BSC type. I may wind up with a geared front hub but its not my first choice.


----------



## leelorr (Jan 8, 2015)

*Looks like the same frame as the Bikes Direct "Boris", a popular Ebike conversion*

Mid drive all the way!

That looks like a Bikes Direct "Boris" frame, which is a very popular Ebike conversion over on Endless-Sphere. The most knowledgeable Ebike people in the world hang out over there:

https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=21&sid=c95186fd893745b2bf255c818bd2b8ca

I bet someone can answer your question about your frame quickly if you post there. The Bafang BBSHD comes in sizes for 68-120mm "BSA Standard English Threaded" BBs, so if your bike is like that you are set. I have read that the Boris frames are really the same frame as the KHS. You can see the Boris frame at:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/fat-bikes.htm

I built my first Ebike using the Bafang BBS02 mid drive and I am now getting a fat bike to build with a BBSHD. Everyone who rides my bike loves it and wants one.

Good luck,
Lorrin


----------



## dhmpap (Jan 25, 2017)

Just a quick question @ northernfatbike. was it expensive? Want to buy one too but havent found a good deal. :madman:


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Give Luna cycles a look or Hi power cycles you can buy a prebuilt e bike from Luna cheaper than you can buy a new KHS and convert it your self .


----------



## northernfatbike (Oct 27, 2016)

I am still waiting but have been looking at different vendors and yes it is expensive. The place I will prob buy from is Biktrix which is in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. A BBSHD1000 with a 48V battery will run me about $1400. I live in Canada otherwise Luna would be a consideration but this way i avoid duty and shipping costs. It is important to buy a bike with the right size bottom bracket and I will be taking my KHS 500 to my local bike shop to get the crank removed to see if it is the right size.


----------



## northernfatbike (Oct 27, 2016)

Well I have the crank removed and the bottom bracket is a JIS standard and the 120mm BBSHD will fit and has been ordered.I will post up more info once it arrives and I install it.


----------



## duncanish (Sep 30, 2005)

Post pics when you get it. Video would be even better. Good luck.


----------



## northernfatbike (Oct 27, 2016)

Well its done and it works great, I had to use my dremel to clean up the middle of the bottom bracket. Then the HD fit like a glove. 2 thin shims on the sprocket side totaling maybe 1/16" gave a near perfect chain line and then thicker shims on the left side to allow the locking nut to be tightened down firmly. Got a gear sensor which is spliced into the rear deraileur and momentarily shuts down the power when shifted. Also epoxied a brake sensor to each brake. Took it out for a test ride in the snow and it works great.


----------



## northernfatbike (Oct 27, 2016)

This is the mid point on the ride near a museum in Winnipeg. The first part was a singletrack in a forest then on to roads and sidewalks


----------

